# HIGH GRADE MELANOMA WITH INCOMPLETE EXCISION AND A HIGH METASTATIC RISK



## Harleyman (Dec 1, 2020)

My dog was diagnosed with cancer there is a tumour in his top pallet beside his three back teeth. There is no bone destruction when they biposed it ... and he had an ultrasound and his organs are good and blood count is good and he lymph node in his neck is good . They said his tumour was 2-3 cm and that his mitotic index was 4in10 high power and he passed the threshold of 1-3 when you “could” be saved .... they said he could live for 3 months or I make him suffer and be u comfortable doing surgery where they remove half his jaw and teeth and has radiation 5 times one per week and be put under and as well to then have to get the Oncept vaccine he may then buy ya 6-8 months ... my son has a heart mumour grade 2-3 , ... after then end of the day We then were told he still could have the tumour come back!!!! To me being away for the day each week to feel like crap from the sedation to finally have it gone or of your body and have one good day he’s be back doing it again ... so basically two -three months of hell to still die on us , all that torture isnt worth it when he can be at home happy and comfortable ... 


MY question to everyone I need help with is has anyone gone through this before what natural path remedies have you user on your dog to prolong his life or that it actually worked fighting the cancer cells ??... has anyone used CBD Hemp oil or milk thistle ...? There has to be something out there that could prolong his life healthier then getting poised by radiation and surgery ... 

Our son is 6 years old it is so sad this is happening to or baby !!!

Please help


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Such sad news and a difficult decision to make. I hope that Forum members with knowledge and experience will share their thoughts.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry you and your boy are going through this. I don't have any experience with it but I would also be reluctant to put a dog through that kind of surgery and treatment without a very optimistic prognosis.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry for what you are going through. I don't have any experience with this either. 

Here is an older thread that has some good info in it-









Cancer Diagnosis--What Should You Ask the Vet?


Oh, I should have mentioned, that her appetite is GREAT. In fact, one of the symptoms of EPI is a ravaneous appetite, which our Goldie has. I guess I could ask if the EPI test has a lot of false negatives, or, what the harm would be by treating her as though she has EPI to see what happens...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





You may want to check with a Vet Medical School in Canada for Clinical trials or make an appt. with a Vet Oncologist. 

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Harleyman (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you guys !!


----------



## Harleyman (Dec 1, 2020)

That’s my baby and that’s the cancer tumour in his mouth


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Harleyman said:


> My dog was diagnosed with cancer there is a tumour in his top pallet beside his three back teeth. There is no bone destruction when they biposed it ... and he had an ultrasound and his organs are good and blood count is good and he lymph node in his neck is good . They said his tumour was 2-3 cm and that his mitotic index was 4in10 high power and he passed the threshold of 1-3 when you “could” be saved .... they said he could live for 3 months or I make him suffer and be u comfortable doing surgery where they remove half his jaw and teeth and has radiation 5 times one per week and be put under and as well to then have to get the Oncept vaccine he may then buy ya 6-8 months ... my son has a heart mumour grade 2-3 , ... after then end of the day We then were told he still could have the tumour come back!!!! To me being away for the day each week to feel like crap from the sedation to finally have it gone or of your body and have one good day he’s be back doing it again ... so basically two -three months of hell to still die on us , all that torture isnt worth it when he can be at home happy and comfortable ...
> 
> 
> MY question to everyone I need help with is has anyone gone through this before what natural path remedies have you user on your dog to prolong his life or that it actually worked fighting the cancer cells ??... has anyone used CBD Hemp oil or milk thistle ...? There has to be something out there that could prolong his life healthier then getting poised by radiation and surgery ...
> ...



I would recommend you contact Dr. Kendra Pope who is a board certified oncologist that practices integrative medicine. She can prescribe you chinese herbs and supplements geared towards his specific cancer.

I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't have any experience with this but I am so sorry that you and your boy are going through this. Maybe consider getting a second opinion on how best to prolong his life in the most comfortable way from an oncologist. I've found that sometimes when you're getting this horrible news it's hard for you and the health care provider to discuss and be clear about all of the palliative options. A good oncologist will know the most about the best palliative options.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

IT is never easy, we've all had to make these decisions (unless you're a first time dog owner). My last golden had cancer that spread into her lungs. I ended up using Artemisinin which eats high iron cells like mass cell tumor cells and lived an extra year over the original 3 month diagnosis. The Artemisinin actually reduced the size of the nodules for about 9 months. My dog shows no signs of discomfort or even maybe didn't even know she was sick. 

My point here is I didn't want to make her uncomfortable and put her through all the radiation and such. She was 13 years old. I did what I could for her and once I noticed she wasn't feeling well. I took her in the very next day (Sunday so took her Monday). I will say this, as much as they depend on us for everything, food, love, care, shelter... they depend on us to make the right choice for them as they can't make it for themselves. I think there is more love in making that decision for them then to try and keep them around to long.

I wish you the best in making your choice, none of them are easy.


----------

